# Clip-on Infeed Support for Table Saw



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

Built this clip-on infeed support, and found it to be very handy when using sleds, , to stop the sled falling off the front of table saw. 

It provides most of the benefits of an infeed table, and still allows me to move my body right up to the front of saw.


































Here is a video showing how it works and how to make one:


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Quoting a favorite movie, "It's so simple, it's brilliant!" Kudos on your video too. Thank you for sharing.


----------

